# Car Insurance



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I am in the process of buying my first (used) car here. Does anyone know of particular insurance companies they could recommend? Is there a "special expat" insurance company?

Thanks, David


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Manin_bcn said:


> Hi, I am in the process of buying my first (used) car here. Does anyone know of particular insurance companies they could recommend? Is there a "special expat" insurance company?
> 
> Thanks, David


You'll find Knights Insurance in Javea if you google it. Also I'm told Linea Directa are good on premiums. You can use the NCB that you had in the UK if you get a letter off your last UK insurance Co confirming the percentage


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> You'll find Knights Insurance in Javea if you google it. Also I'm told Linea Directa are good on premiums. You can use the NCB that you had in the UK if you get a letter off your last UK insurance Co confirming the percentage


Oh! That is perfect!! Thank you very much ...


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I spent many hours researching insurance sites when I arrived in Spain and I found the best by far was Verti which is the online arm of Mapfre.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've used Linea Directa. They have for the past two years given me fully comprehensive cover for third party price as a 'valued and loyal customer' bonus.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I've used Linea Directa. They have for the past two years given me fully comprehensive cover for third party price as a 'valued and loyal customer' bonus.


For once have to agree with the lovely Mary.Linea Direct.Just paid ours last week and there is nobody that can touch them and as an added bonus we get free excess so if we have a bump we have nothing to pay and if we had taken excess the policy would have been slightly cheaper.One thing to do whatever company you choose play one against the other.Nowadays we have found this way to get the best deals as they are all crying out for business but go direct to Linea direct and don't use an agent.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> For once have to agree with* the lovely Mary*.Linea Direct.Just paid ours last week and there is nobody that can touch them and as an added bonus we get free excess so if we have a bump we have nothing to pay and if we had taken excess the policy would have been slightly cheaper.One thing to do whatever company you choose play one against the other.Nowadays we have found this way to get the best deals as they are all crying out for business but go direct to Linea direct and don't use an agent.


Well, I had to 'like' that, didn't I...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mapfre are now offering a 40% discount to new customers, so I switched as nobody came anywhere near the price offered for like-for-like.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

i use a local broker down here in coin. 

sure, there are cheaper companies, but nobody can touch the level of cover that they offer vs price. 

ie, im 31, have a "high risk" car. i pay 320e / yr .. but am covered for total loss, glass, fire, theft, replacement keys if i loose them, free hire car if it needs repair for more than a week or i crash...

i looked at cajasur - they are underwritten by liberty, the same as the broker, and were 100€ cheaper, but had none of the perks. so it was 220/yr but no keys, no hire car, no total loss... so pretty much useless to me. 

depends what you are looking for, and how much you can afford to pay out if you do crash / loose your keys / break down.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

try Seguros de coche - Comparador de seguros coche - Rastreator.com (like comparethemarket in the uk) to see what you could pay...


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I ditched Linea Direct as my premium increased every year with them, despite never having a claim. I have found Abbeygate to be much better with reductions on the premium every time it is renewed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

el romeral said:


> I ditched Linea Direct as my premium increased every year with them, despite never having a claim. I have found Abbeygate to be much better with reductions on the premium every time it is renewed.


Odd. Wonder why mine hasn't...and why I've had fully comp.for the price of THird Party for the past couple of years


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm actually with Mapfre ... last year I queried the premum with them. I went to another company, got a written quote which was lower ... went back to Mapfre and they matched it


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

el romeral said:


> I ditched Linea Direct as my premium increased every year with them, despite never having a claim. I have found Abbeygate to be much better with reductions on the premium every time it is renewed.


Also find this odd.Just renewed mine with Linea Directa this year,no problems but before I actually pay always ring around to see if there's any better deals and the only one to come anywhere close is Liberty and I have 17 renewal premiums under my belt here and now being fully retired believe me if me and the other half can save a bob or two we most certainly will.The only policy Linea cannot match is my home insurance.Possibly my policy is cheaper because of my age but believe me I would not recaommend anybody unless I found them good.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

spanish_lad said:


> try Seguros de coche - Comparador de seguros coche - Rastreator.com (like comparethemarket in the uk) to see what you could pay...


Can this be added to a sticky anywhere??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Can this be added to a sticky anywhere??


it's there in the FAQs thread - has been for over a year


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm actually with Mapfre ... last year I queried the premum with them. I went to another company, got a written quote which was lower ... went back to Mapfre and they matched it


we're with Allianz and when we tried Mapfre for a comparison quote it was €300 more!


----------

